# Does Mario have autism?



## Flustercuck (Sep 16, 2017)

I personally think that Nintendo keeps slipping subtle hint that our redcapped hero may have autism, he uses the same clothes all the time, except for when he eats fireflowers which makes him change into white clothes. His obsession with saving the princess from the evil Koopa, who may as well be autistic as well in some shape or form, and Mario's obsession is borderline autistic seeing as he isn't ready for changes in his environment, and he also has his brother Luigi who keeps on enabling his autism. What do you guys think?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 16, 2017)

No, but you do.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 16, 2017)

Bro that's some real shit right there.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 16, 2017)

Worse

hes a wop


----------



## 300mm (Sep 16, 2017)

Deep Thoughts ain't deep enough for this


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 16, 2017)

I think Mario is autistic because he goes 'HOOP, HAA, WAHAAAA' every time he jumps, like some sort of fucking nutjob


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 16, 2017)

Well he is on a love quest and has to deal with some dang dirty trolls...


----------



## WeeGee (Sep 16, 2017)

"Solid"Mario does for sure.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 16, 2017)

He's just a burnout. He's done shrooms so much he lost his job as a plumber. "Rescuing the Princess" is just his way of saying he's having a trip.

You never save the princess, Mario. Why do you think she keeps getting kidnapped?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 16, 2017)

He's a jew


----------



## Positron (Sep 16, 2017)

Go back to TV Tropes you moron.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 16, 2017)

Is every fictional character autistic?


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 16, 2017)

This got a good chuckle out of me have to admit


----------



## Jack Haywood (Sep 16, 2017)

...I have a feeling you just posted this thread for shits and giggles


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 16, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> Is every fictional character autistic?



Yes.


----------



## Jaiman (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## m0rnutz (Sep 16, 2017)

I thought he was a transwoman?


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 16, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> I thought he was a transwoman?


 
No. That's Garfield.


----------



## Ido (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## BaissaTheSinger (Sep 16, 2017)

I thought Sonic was the one with autism.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Sep 16, 2017)

but more importantly, is wario a libertarian?


----------



## BaissaTheSinger (Sep 16, 2017)

HOMO INSPECTUS said:


> but more importantly, is wario a libertarian?


The really important question is...Is Waluigi still uncircumcised?


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 16, 2017)

Mario is like the opposite of autistic. he exercises constantly, has his own business, has a hot boyfriend free galpal, and is always outside.

are you implying midgets and semi-mutes are autistic? thats pretty homophobic.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 16, 2017)

Funnybone said:


> Mario is like the opposite of autistic. he exercises constantly, has his own business, has a hot boyfriend free galpal, and is always outside.
> 
> are you implying midgets and semi-mutes are autistic? thats pretty homophobic.



tbh you're saying mario is a midget, what if he identifies as someone of regular height? cissexist


----------



## Un Platano (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 17, 2017)

BaissaTheSinger said:


> The really important question is...Is Waluigi still uncircumcised?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 17, 2017)

HOMO INSPECTUS said:


> but more importantly, is wario a libertarian?


Wario is an ancap.


----------



## Icy Arlovskaya (May 24, 2018)

Better call MatPat, he’ll eat this shit up like a goat


And make a video about it


----------



## Quijibo69 (May 24, 2018)

This thread is autism and it gave me autism just by reading it.


----------



## Mr. Pickles (May 24, 2018)

Nigga we all got autism, we were infected long ago, and we will deteriorate until we become as one.


----------

